# Silvertip



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They have been after me for a picture for our Dairy Goat Journal ad, and I got these taken today:

[attachment=2:az3snjfw]2011jul13Silver.gif[/attachment:az3snjfw]
This is the one that was sent in. I guess they have to decide if it will do, it turns into a black and white. I tried that, it looked fine to me, but I don't know what else they are looking at.
We also got these:
[attachment=1:az3snjfw]2011Jul13Silver2.gif[/attachment:az3snjfw]

[attachment=0:az3snjfw]2011Jul13Silver3.gif[/attachment:az3snjfw]

Silver is the most attention grabbing of the doe kids that were born here, but all six of them are really nice, I feel like an idiot who stumbled into these lovely kids by blind luck. I am so happy with them. I'm starting a web page, so I need new pictures of everyone, that is going to take awhile. Silver is a glutton for a peanut.

Jan


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful pics! Beautiful doe! Such a face! What personality!
Can't wait to see your website finished, looks like its going to be great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe shes real nice


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She is very pretty! Neat color!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, I am sort of overwhelmed by them. I sure hope I can keep it going.

Jan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's awfully pretty!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG that is a beautiful goat! She has a drop dead gorgeous head! :drool:  BTW I love The Dairy Goat Journal! :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you very much. I saw the proof of the ad, she is going in. It is a half page black and white ad in the middle somewhere and will be in the Sep-Oct issue. I'm tickled.

Jan


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty doe! Nice pics!

Deb Mc


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Very beautiful doe she is striking


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful.........  :thumb:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am very proud of her, even though I know I don't deserve any credit. I am a little less dumb now than I was, it was pretty much the result of breeding what I had. Sometimes that works out pretty well.

Jan


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She is pretty! Congrats on the ad!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Tori (and any other pygmy breeders who see this) - I am looking for a really good rather young old style (not tiny) pygmy buck with a good topline and less steep rump (as pygmies go), who is not halfway across the country from me. If you run into one like that who might be for sale would you point me in their direction? I would prefer around two years old, not more than three. Don't need a show goat, but they must be registered.

Thanks!
Jan


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she the one is your avatar pic?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, and her sister is behind her and her mom sort of halfway. Her sister went to Oregon.

Jan


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

How many goats do you currently have?? She is BEAUTIFUL! 

Here's the NPGA breeders list for your state  http://npga-pygmy.com/contacts/breeders.asp I highly reccoment the first. She's a very nice lady and an NPGA judge as well. :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you. I think I have about 30, but not all of them are staying. I'll look at the breeders lists, I needed that link.

Jan


----------

